# ouvido - orelha



## Encolpius

My ear hurts. 

1/ Dói-me o ouvido.
2/ Dói-me a orelha. 

Which translation is more common? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Carfer

1/ Dói-me o ouvido.


----------



## joanamcbarata

I think the difference is that "orelha" is the external part of the ear (though technically it's part of the "ouvido externo") and "ouvido" is the internal part.
If you did a piercing on your ear and it hurts you, you could say "Dói-me a orelha", but usually, you say "dói-me o ouvido", because you're referring to internal problems.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you indeed. I did check the two words in the dictionary but native speaker's help is more worth who can feel the difference better.


----------



## Benvindo

Encolpius said:


> My ear hurts.
> 
> 1/ Dói-me o ouvido.
> 2/ Dói-me a orelha.
> 
> Which translation is more common? Thanks a lot.



- - -
Hi. The "technical" terms should be "dói-me a orelha", though "dói-me o ouvido" or "tenho dor de ouvido" are probably far more popular in the common usage. According to The _Nomina Anatomica _(São Paulo, 1997) "orelha" is the name of the whole  human hearing apparatus,  composed of "orelha interna", "orelha média" and "orelha externa". The same _Nomina _has patela, fíbula, ulna and tendão calcâneo instead of rótula, perônio, cúbito and tendão de Aquiles, respectively. I have no idea how accepted/widespread these new terms are currently. Google "nomina anatomica" + sao + paulo for more.


----------



## Outsider

Benvindo said:


> According to The _Nomina Anatomica _(São Paulo, 1997) "orelha" is the name of the whole  human hearing apparatus,  composed of "orelha interna", "orelha média" and "orelha externa".


That's curious, because I think in Portugal we use the word _ouvido_ instead of _orelha_, in those phrases.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting and I really think only an expert, an anatomist could say the details. But I found this on the net: 

_Finalmente, na última edição da *Nomina Anatomica*, que mudou de nome, passando a chamar-se *Terminologia* *Anatomica*, inverteu-se a seqüência das partes, colocando-se em primeiro lugar a orelha externa, seguida da orelha média e da orelha interna. Na sua tradução para a língua portuguesa, publicada pela Sociedade Brasileira de Anatomia em 2001, usa-se orelha para designar tanto o órgão da audição em sua totalidade, como a parte visível e externa que corresponde ao pavilhão auricular. _
_Em Portugal, ao contrário da nomenclatura adotada pela Sociedade Brasileira de Anatomia, mantém-se a denominação de ouvido em lugar orelha para o órgão da audição. É de se lamentar que não haja uniformidade na terminologia médica dos dois países. _

So, in Portugal
1. ouvido externo
its parts are: aurícula ( *orelha*, pavilhão) + meato acústico externo
2. ouvido médio
3. ouvido interno


----------



## Encolpius

Which word do you prefer?


----------



## Macunaíma

Para mim orelha sempre foi a parte externa, aparente, cartilaginosa que protege o ouvido. Ouvido é o canal e a parte interna onde efetivamente ficam os órgãos auditivos.

Eu não me importaria com a nomenclatura científica. De vez em quando eles promovem mudanças que nem sequer chegam ao conhecimento das pessoas. Recentemente aboliram os termos "trompas de falópio" (que ligam o útero aos ovários) e "rótula do joelho" (aquele osso na frente do joelho na forma de ficha de cassino). Eu não sei quais são os termos atuais...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Encolpius said:


> Which word do you prefer?


"Dói-me o ouvido", definitely.


----------



## reka39

Hi! I read this thread and also another one with a similar topic, but still I can't understand if the "orelha" is the "pavilhão auricular". Thank you.


----------



## joanamcbarata

reka39 said:


> Hi! I read this thread and also another one with a similar topic, but still I can't understand if the "orelha" is the "pavilhão auricular". Thank you.



Yes, in Portugal (European Portuguese) "orelha" is the common name for "pavilhão auricular" or "pavilhão auditivo".

http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/temanet/por/domain_9/synset/7030.html


----------



## patriota

Resumindo o uso popular dos dois lados do Atlântico: orelhas - onde você coloca seus brincos; ouvidos - a parte interna das orelhas.


Curiosamente, ninguém ensinou como dizemos, de fato, no Brasil: "*minha orelha está doendo* por causa do peteleco que você deu", "*estou com dor de ouvido* porque o som estava muito alto no _show_".


----------



## xiskxisk

Confirmo, para mim orelha é a parte exterior, enquanto o ouvido é a parte interior.

Faz-se furos na orelha para se meter brincos.
Se te portares mal, levas um puxão de orelhas.
Orelhas de burro.
Usa-se cotonetes no ouvido.
O som muito alto faz-me doer os ouvidos.


----------



## mexerica feliz

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orelha#Orelha_interna



> A orelha interna é composta por uma parte anterior, relacionada com a audição e denominada cóclea ou caracol, e uma parte posterior, relacionada com o equilíbrio, e formada pelo vestíbulo e pelos canais semicirculares.3 O último osso da cadeia ossicular, o estribo, está acoplado a uma fina membrana chamada de janela oval. A janela oval é na realidade uma entrada para a orelha interna, que contém o órgão da audição, a cóclea. Quando o osso estribo move, a janela oval move com ele. No outro lado da janela oval está a cóclea, um canal em forma de caracol  preenchido por líquidos e, quando as vibrações chegam à cóclea  provenientes da orelha interna, são transformadas em ondas de compressão  que por sua vez ativam o órgão de Corti que é responsável pela transformação das ondas de compressão em impulsos nervosos que são enviados ao cérebro para serem interpretados.8
> O líquido é agitado pelos movimentos da janela oval e, dentro da cóclea, o órgão de Corti é formado por milhares de células ciliadas que são colocadas em movimento toda vez que o líquido é movimentado.


----------



## anaczz

Mesmo no meio profissional de saúde, algumas dessas denominações foram bem aceitas e já são usadas normalmente, há muito tempo (patela, fíbula, ulna), mas orelha ao invés de ouvido, não foi uma delas. Ninguém se conforma com a "orelha interna".


----------



## mexerica feliz

anaczz said:


> Mesmo no meio profissional de saúde, algumas dessas denominações foram bem aceitas e já são usadas normalmente, há muito tempo (patela, fíbula, ulna), mas orelha ao invés de ouvido, não foi uma delas. Ninguém se conforma com a "orelha interna".



Mas faz parte da norma culta médica/histológica/anatômica.


"orelha interna" site:scielo.br   1260 
"ouvido interno" site:scielo.br  489

Pelo visto, pegou sim.


----------



## anaczz

Sim, foi normatizado. Na produção científica é assim que deveria ser usado e, mesmo assim, quase 30% das ocorrências mantém a denominação antiga, segundo sua pesquisa. 
No dia a dia da saúde, não vejo tanta adesão.


----------

